# Pokoj rozvoněl se vínem minem se, neminem



## Tagarela

Zdravím,

As usual, I'm trying to translate a Czech song that is good to my ears. The present task is   Půjdu kam chci by Radůza. 

I have some doubts in the first lines:

Pokoj _rozvoněl _se vínem
minem se, neminem
jako ty mě nemá nikdo rád

My attempt:
_The room was filled with wine smell,
???
as much as you no one loves me. _

I've found only vonět in the dictionary, that's "smell good" so I think that roz-vonět would be spreading this good smell thourout the enviroment. Right?

I didn't understand what_ minem se, neminem _is. I didn't find any mino or min in the dictionary. I think it is a kind of pun-on-words out of the scope of my very basic Czech .

Thank you! =)


----------



## K.u.r.t

Minout se = to pass by someone / to fail to meet someone

Minuli jsme protijedoucí auto.
Minuli jsme se s kamarádem aniž by jsme se pozdravili.

Minem se, neminem are plurals in the 1st form of future tense. I also like Radůza a lot, especially her accordion pieces. Even started to teach myself to play the accordion


----------



## werrr

Tagarela said:


> I've found only vonět in the dictionary, that's "smell good" so I think that roz-vonět would be spreading this good smell thourout the enviroment. Right?


Exactly!



K.u.r.t said:


> Minem se, neminem are plurals in the 1st form of future tense.


But colloquial plurals! Standard plurals are _(ne)mineme se_.


----------



## Tagarela

Hi,

Thank you for your answer!
So Pokoj rozvoněl se vínem
*minem se, neminem*
jako ty mě nemá nikdo rád

Is somethign like "we're going to pass by each other, we're not going to pass by", right?


----------



## K.u.r.t

sounds good


----------

